# Laguna Tools 14/12 initial review.



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the review, especially the note about replacing the included feet with wheels. Of course it's obvious now, but I hadn't thought of it on my own. I'll have to see if that will work on any of my other tools.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Have looked at this saw and some of the Grizzly's, but really like the Rikon 10-325 which is the way I'm leaning at the moment. Did you look at the Rikon at all. In any case congrats on the new saw and go make some saw dust!

Enjoy Andre!


----------



## PatrickB (Apr 30, 2010)

Andre
I never looked at the Rikon, I jsut looked at this because it is a new saw out in the last year.
Thanks
Pat.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Specs on that baby are impressive


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Andre, I've been looking at bandsaws too. I was really leaning toward the 1412 over the Rikon because there's not much price difference by the time you add a better fence to the Rikon.

I ended up buying a used G0555 that popped up on craigslist for the time being, but maybe this will help you or someone else:

Rikon 10-325
Sale price: $799.99
Final price: Sears 847.9894
Specs: 120V, 13" resaw, 1.5 HP, guide bearings
Drawbacks: Guides move when tightening (maybe not a serious problem), poor fence

Laguna 14 Twelve
Sale price: $987.30
Final price: Rockler $1036.30
Specs: 120V, 13" resaw, 1.75 HP, ceramic guides
Drawbacks: Low table, past complaints about customer service and quality control (maybe not an issue any more)

Grizzly G0513×2BF
Sale price (10% off coupon): $1215
Final price: Grizzly.com $1314
Specs: 240V, 12", 2 HP, Double bearing guides, foot-triggered motor brake
Drawbacks: 240V, slightly smaller resaw

The reason I listed 240V as a drawback on the Grizzly was that I only have two 240V circuits, so I'd have to deal with a minor inconvenience or an additional wiring cost. I didn't list the Grizzly's higher price as a drawback because the other saws don't have a blade brake and I could have opted for a version without the brake for about the same price as the Laguna.


----------



## georgiaken (Sep 11, 2013)

I just bought this saw this year and I love it. It has sliced through 6" white ash and 6" white oak like it was nothing.

Enjoy your saw…


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Gotta love the resaw capabilities. I am jealous.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I've owned this saw for about 10 months now and I couldn't be happier. I did look at the Rikon, but the trunions on the Laguna blow away the Rikon's (I saw some heavy wood). I've ripped through 12 inch boards that were so finely cut that it only took on pass of my planer to clean them. The rip capacity on it is also 13 1/2", not the 12" Laguna posts on the specs. I'm also really impressed with the fence on the saw. It's rock solid and can be set up for ripping large or small boards. I added an LED kitchen light to the frame of the saw, its much cleaner then the light Laguna sells and its not a head obstacle. Five stars all the way for me!!


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

This saw is on my wish list…


----------



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

This saw is absolutely amazing. I purchased it back in June along with the Resaw King blade. Over the years I attempted to resaw and finally gave up on it. However with this saw and blade it is well beyond my expectations. I have been resawing 8/4×12 cherry and it goes through it like butter. (hardly any saw marks) Saw is built well and extremely well balanced with no vibration.

I recently saw an article of 12 accessories you could add to a bandsaw to improve its performance but with the Laguna you don't need any of them since it already comes with everything you need. I'm really sorry I waited so long to make the purchase. Five stars all the way.


----------



## BenhamDesign (Jul 6, 2014)

I just bought the 14/12 myself and I really like it so far. Their are a few things I found irritating like the bolt that holds the base to the saw is in the way of the door swinging open when changing the blade.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Benham, I am curious to the base bolt interfering with the lower door opening? My door opens without any problem. Could you take a picture of the problem? I have also hear another reviewer talk about the bolt that holds the table square getting in the way of the frame. My saw has neither of these problems.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not calling anyone a liar. I'm just curious to the manufacturing differences (QC) from saw to saw.


----------



## georgiaken (Sep 11, 2013)

I can say that I needed to adjust the tracking of my blade, because the blade kept hitting the little black plastic insert. Outside of that, I have not had any issues. I'm using the Resaw King blade as well…phenomenal blade. The price of the blade kind of blew my head back, but then I thought…hell, if you're buying the saw, just buy the blade and see…it was/is well worth every penny.


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

The only thing I've seen that interferes with opening the bottom door is the knob on the fence. You have to move the fence towards the blade (if I'm remembering correctly).


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I looked on the specs of the band saw. Impressive.Enjoy your new tool.


----------



## PatrickB (Apr 30, 2010)

*Bandsaw Update*
Well, it's been almost a month since my bandsaw arrived. Darn dog wants to play more later.


----------



## Just_4_fun (Sep 10, 2014)

I got mine about a month ago and I still haven't used it. I put it together but I didn't have a Blade, and the re-saw king I ordered with it was back-ordered. I called Laguna and ordered 4 other various blades, but by the time I got the blades I was off on a two week vacation, then as soon as I got back, I then just purchased a Table Saw from them. I am now getting excited again to put my 14/12 to the test.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Oct 22, 2012)

Glad to read this. The Fourteen 12 is next up on my buy list, as well as the Resaw King blade.

Laguna HQ is about an hour's drive away. I bought their Fusion table saw and one wing was warped a bit. Called and they said bring it in. They had a brand new saw set up for me when I arrived. Brought out their machined straight edges and feeler gauges and it was spot on flat! This is a much under rated saw and a great value. Can even switch over to 220 on the motor.

An engineer friend and I went down to check out and buy a 16 inch, 220 saw and he was more than impressed, particularly the heavy duty bearings on the wheels.

I know Laguna has worked for years to overcome some complaints about service in the past, so expect great customer service.

I have an old Delta 14 inch, which is OK for some things, but I can hardly wait to get that Fourteen 12. Thanks for the suggestion about the wheels. My delta has fold out wheels that will lift up so the saw sits on its base. Best of both worlds.


----------



## PatrickB (Apr 30, 2010)

Update to my review. Well, it saddens me to say the 1412 is gone.Waved bye bye to it a little while back. Ran into the bain of the everyday man, money issues. I had to sell the saw. I admit, I cried a little as it drove away. I loved that saw. The gentleman who bought it was very happy though. He said he always wanted one and now he's got one. All I have to say is if I ever get the money together to buy a band saw again it will be a Laguna 1412, finest piece of equipment I ever owned.
PatricB


----------



## jgred (Dec 21, 2017)

Any more thoughts on this saw? I am thinking about picking one up.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

> Any more thoughts on this saw? I am thinking about picking one up.
> 
> - jgred


Well jgred,

I owned the14/12 for about two years. It was the nicest bandsaw I've used in the price range and nicer than many more expensive units I used. I liked it so much, that i upgraded to the14bx. I upgraded because I sold the 14/12 for just about what I paid for it and I had an open 220 outlet that i wasn't using. I never felt like i needed the extra power but the brake system on the BX is very nice.

I've been able to make cuts in wood with the right blade that my wife thought i made on my table saw. It can cut that nice!


----------



## jgred (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks that's helpful.


----------

